# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی فوری برای 45 روز آینده ( دوستان همه مشاهده کنند)

## konkoori1401

*سلام 
من یکی از دوستانم پشت کنکوری هستش و رشته اش ریاضی و سطحش در حد صفر داخل اختصاصی ها و داخل عمومی ها هم پایین هستش
دنبال اینه که تو این ۴۵ روز باقیمانده به درصد حدود ۲۵ تا ۳۰ در اختصاصی ها و بین ۴۰ تا ۵۰ در عمومی ها برسه و حداکثر میتونه روزی ۱۰ ساعت وقت بذاره .
به نظرتون کتابهای جمع بندی خیلی سبز خوبه بهش پیشنهاد بدم؟
کلاس های نکته و تست میتونن بهش کمک کنن؟ میخواد ۳۰ روز بخونه و ۱۵ روز جمع بندی کنه اگه همه مطالب رو سطحی بخونه بهتره یا فقط رو یکی دوفصل زوم کنه؟  ، اگه میشه راه حل بدید ممنون.*

----------


## konkoori1401

*چرا تا صحبت از رشته ریاضی میشه دوستان تاپیک رو ترک میکنن؟ دوستان تجربی هم راهنمایی کنند ، به هرحال هر روشی واسه رشته تجربی جواب بده واسه ریاضی هم جواب میده دیگه .*

----------


## Nine

فقط پروفایلت :Yahoo (21): 

کلاس نکته و تست بدردش نمیخوره

----------


## konkoori1401

*UP*

----------


## konkoori1401

*من در زمینه کنکور چندان تجربه ای ندارم که بخوام راهنماییش کنم خودم کنکورم ۱۴۰۱ هستش .
این دوست من سردرگم هستش نمیدونه چه مسیری رو دقیقاً باید بره .
عده ای هم که در انجمن فقط میخوان همه چی رو به حاشیه ببرن ، سوال رو جواب بدید چکار با بقیه موضوعات دارید؟
هرکس یک راهنمایی مفید بکنه من ممنونش میشم.*

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkoori1401


سلام 
من یکی از دوستانم پشت کنکوری هستش و رشته اش ریاضی و سطحش در حد صفر داخل اختصاصی ها و داخل عمومی ها هم پایین هستش
دنبال اینه که تو این ۴۵ روز باقیمانده به درصد حدود ۲۵ تا ۳۰ در اختصاصی ها و بین ۴۰ تا ۵۰ در عمومی ها برسه و حداکثر میتونه روزی ۱۰ ساعت وقت بذاره .
به نظرتون کتابهای جمع بندی خیلی سبز خوبه بهش پیشنهاد بدم؟
کلاس های نکته و تست میتونن بهش کمک کنن؟ میخواد ۳۰ روز بخونه و ۱۵ روز جمع بندی کنه اگه همه مطالب رو سطحی بخونه بهتره یا فقط رو یکی دوفصل زوم کنه؟  ، اگه میشه راه حل بدید ممنون.


یه چند تا چیزی که از دوران کنکورم یادم مونده رو میگم
اولا که اگه کم خونده تا الان نمیتونه یهو بشه 10 و وسطش ول میکنه دلیلشم تو این تاپیک گفتم چالش ریزعادت و موفقیت در روزهای باقی مانده
پس از همون ساعتی که میخونه شروع کنه و هرروز فقط نیم ساعتن بیشتر از دیروزشکنه اگرم نیم ساعتش بنظرش زیاده یه ربع یه ربع بیاد بالا
مثلا اگه پنج میخوند امروز پنج فردا پنج و نیم پس فردا شیش و ...
اما در مورد اینکه چی بخونه من به شخصه بعنوان کسی که تو کوتاه مدت خوندم روش کارم این بود اول میرفتم توی کتاب هاس جمع بندی یسری درسا رو میخوندم تو یه مدت مشخص مثلا 5 روز بعد میرفتم سر ازمون جامع
ازمون میدادم و حسابی تحلیل میکردم جوری که تحلیل یه ازمون دو روز کامل وقت میبرد
کامل به حدی که تک تک گزینه ها رو چه غلط چه درست میخوندم و میرفتم توی کتاب درسی یا کتاب کمکی پیدا میکردم و بیشتر میخوندم
و از اون سوالا که غلط زده بودم میرفتم توی کتابای کانون مشابه هاشو پیدا میکردم و میزدم
این باعث شد درصد خطاهام بشدت بیاد پایین
اوایل خیلی غلط میزدم ولی تقریبا تو اخرین ازمون که فک کنم سیزدهمین ازمونمم بود تا جایی که یادمه 80 درصد نسبت به بار اول کمتر خطا زدم و به دروس به چیزای مهمش تسلط نسبی پیدا کردم
این روش من بود که تو 50 روزم جواب گرفتم یعنی 10 روز مثلا درس فشرده بعدش فقط ازمون و تحلیل کامل
حالا دوستانم بیان از تجربیاتشون بگن*

----------


## be_quick

> *
> یه چند تا چیزی که از دوران کنکورم یادم مونده رو میگم
> اولا که اگه کم خونده تا الان نمیتونه یهو بشه 10 و وسطش ول میکنه دلیلشم تو این تاپیک گفتم چالش ریزعادت و موفقیت در روزهای باقی مانده
> پس از همون ساعتی که میخونه شروع کنه و هرروز فقط نیم ساعتن بیشتر از دیروزشکنه اگرم نیم ساعتش بنظرش زیاده یه ربع یه ربع بیاد بالا
> مثلا اگه پنج میخوند امروز پنج فردا پنج و نیم پس فردا شیش و ...
> اما در مورد اینکه چی بخونه من به شخصه بعنوان کسی که تو کوتاه مدت خوندم روش کارم این بود اول میرفتم توی کتاب هاس جمع بندی یسری درسا رو میخوندم تو یه مدت مشخص مثلا 5 روز بعد میرفتم سر ازمون جامع
> ازمون میدادم و حسابی تحلیل میکردم جوری که تحلیل یه ازمون دو روز کامل وقت میبرد
> کامل به حدی که تک تک گزینه ها رو چه غلط چه درست میخوندم و میرفتم توی کتاب درسی یا کتاب کمکی پیدا میکردم و بیشتر میخوندم
> و از اون سوالا که غلط زده بودم میرفتم توی کتابای کانون مشابه هاشو پیدا میکردم و میزدم
> ...


من نفهمیدم یه قسمتشو ، مثلا هر ۱۰ روز میخوندین بعد آزمون  کنکورای سالای قبلو میدادین؟ خب اینکه خیلی کم میشه نمیرسه به ۸ تاهم!؟ حتی اگر هر ۵ روز هم یک آزمون بزنین و دوروز تحلیل ، باز آزمون کمتر از ۱۱ تا میشه که

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick




من نفهمیدم یه قسمتشو ، مثلا هر ۱۰ روز میخوندین بعد آزمون  کنکورای سالای قبلو میدادین؟ خب اینکه خیلی کم میشه نمیرسه به ۸ تاهم!؟ حتی اگر هر ۵ روز هم یک آزمون بزنین و دوروز تحلیل ، باز آزمون کمتر از ۱۱ تا میشه که


حالا عدد که مثال بود با توجه به شرایط میشه زیادتر و کمتر شه
نه گفتم مثلا ده روز اولو درسنامه های جامع خوندم بعدش ازمون که نیم روز ازمون بود و یک و نیم روز تحلیل و فرضا نیم روزم گشتن و مرور دوباره کتابا
تو فک کن هر سه روز یکبار بوده ازمونا
میشه تو این مدت حداقل 10 تا ازمونو زد که اگه ازمونای خوبی بزنی همینم کافیه
و یه نکته که یادم رفت بگم عمومیای رشته های دیگه رم بین روزام میزدم البته ی=با تحلیل کمتر*

----------


## be_quick

> *
> حالا عدد که مثال بود با توجه به شرایط میشه زیادتر و کمتر شه
> نه گفتم مثلا ده روز اولو درسنامه های جامع خوندم بعدش ازمون که نیم روز ازمون بود و یک و نیم روز تحلیل و فرضا نیم روزم گشتن و مرور دوباره کتابا
> تو فک کن هر سه روز یکبار بوده ازمونا
> میشه تو این مدت حداقل 10 تا ازمونو زد که اگه ازمونای خوبی بزنی همینم کافیه
> و یه نکته که یادم رفت بگم عمومیای رشته های دیگه رم بین روزام میزدم البته ی=با تحلیل کمتر*


هوم آره ، ولی خب چون گفتین نتیجه گرفتین، میخواستم بدونم شما روشتون چطوری بود وگرنه میشه کمتر و بیشترش کرد ، مرسی

----------


## babaknariman

ریاضی رتبه اوردن از تجربی خیلی راحت تره رقابت کمتره ولی 10 ساعت خیلی کمه

----------


## asal_tf

به نظر من در این 40-50 روز باقیمانده بهترین کار تمرین نمونه سوالات کنکورهای سال های گذشته و مرور خیلی زیاد عمومی هاست

----------


## AmirXD

دوستان نظرتون درباره همایش آرش آلا چیه؟
ریاضیات رشته ریاضیشو دیدم مردد هستم به دردم میخوره یا نه
من ریاضیو ۵۰ بزنم راضیم به کار میاد به نظرتون تو مدت باقی مونده یا برم سراغ تست خودم کار کنم و جمعبندی؟

----------


## asal_tf

من مطمئنم اگه بخواد با توکل بر خدا و تلاش شبانه روزی به این درصدها میرسه.
ایشاالله که برسه

----------


## la fille

واقعیتش اظهار نظر این شکلی خیلی نمیتونه دقیق باشه یکی از دلایلش اینه که ما خبری از سطح درسی دقیققق دوست شما نداریم ، منم امسال دومین سال کنکورم هست و قطعا از من استاد تر توی انجمن هست ولی درباره دروسی که پارسال درصد خوبی داشتم و بنظرم بیاد که راه حل خوبی دارم توضیح میدم


عربی:
 قدم 1:یک هفته فقط کتاب ،روزی سه درس رو بخونه ینی لغات + قواعد درس ،توی یک هفته سه سال رو فقط بخونه ،قدم 2: بهترین گزینه کتاب جمع بندی عربی مهر و ماه هست به شکل موضوعی مطالب طبقه بندی شده ، مثلا اول فوت و فن های ترجمه رو گفته و تست های دهه نود رو گذاشته. یا مثلا مبحت مفعول مطلق +تست های کنکورش (اگرم شرایط خرید کتاب جدید نداره فقط تست های کنکورش رو پیدا کنه و بزنه حالا از هر منبعی) تا اخر خرداد با کتاب مهر و ماه پیش بره و بعد از اون ازمون بزنه . نظر شخصی من اینه که از الان ازمون زدن برای کسی ک الان بخواد شروع کنه جالب نیست ،چون اعتماد به نفسش رو میاره پایین و...+جمعه ها یه درک مطلب بزنه از آزمونهای سراسری



زبان : کتابای پیشنهادیم لغتنامه مهر و ماه هست که با رضایت ناشر رایگان بصورت pdf موجود هست + کتاب جمع بندی انگلیسی خیلی سبز (یا همون منبعی که دارن ،فقط شامل تستای سراسری بشه) قدم 1:مشابه عربی یک هفته فقط درسها رو روخوانی کنه ، یعنی روزی دو درس +لغات های اون درس از کتاب لغتای مهروماه 
بعدش هم از کتاب خیلی سبز هر درس رو درس نامه ش بخونه و تستای کنکورشو بزنه ،دقیقا مثل عربی +جمعه ها دوتا ریدینگ و یه کلوز از ازمونای سراسری بزنه


*اون یک هفته خوندن واقعا مفیده هم لغت هارو یدور خونده و هم بهش این امکان رو میده ک اگر مطلبی به نظرش خیلی سخت اومد دیگه سمتش نره و وقتشو تلف نکنه ،مثلا اگر دید با مبحث اسلوب استثنا سخته دیگه سمتش نره چون وقت چندانی نیست هرچند بازم میگم از سطح دوست شما خبر ندارم شاید واقعا خوب باشه و چیزی رو حذف نکنه

----------


## la fille

مهم ترین نکته اینه ک ناامید نشه و ایمان داشته باشه که این چند هفته میتونه رتبه ش رو خییییلی بهتر کنه 
درباره روشی هم ک گفتم مطمئنم که جواب میده ولی میتونه برای خودش تغییر بده. یعنی یک هفته رو بکنه دو هفته برای روخوانی

----------


## Hisen

> *سلام 
> من یکی از دوستانم پشت کنکوری هستش و رشته اش ریاضی و سطحش در حد صفر داخل اختصاصی ها و داخل عمومی ها هم پایین هستش
> دنبال اینه که تو این ۴۵ روز باقیمانده به درصد حدود ۲۵ تا ۳۰ در اختصاصی ها و بین ۴۰ تا ۵۰ در عمومی ها برسه و حداکثر میتونه روزی ۱۰ ساعت وقت بذاره .
> به نظرتون کتابهای جمع بندی خیلی سبز خوبه بهش پیشنهاد بدم؟
> کلاس های نکته و تست میتونن بهش کمک کنن؟ میخواد ۳۰ روز بخونه و ۱۵ روز جمع بندی کنه اگه همه مطالب رو سطحی بخونه بهتره یا فقط رو یکی دوفصل زوم کنه؟  ، اگه میشه راه حل بدید ممنون.*



داداش خیلی پروفایلت سمه . 
سمم ها سم . یه چیزی میگم یه چیزی میشنوی.

----------

